# Vac u Pack



## hounds51 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever had experiance with this Vacuum sealer???
*Vacuum Packers/Sealer*

*You have found the VacUpack!  Congratulations!! The VacUpack is the premier #1 all time selling, light Commercial Home Style Vacuum Sealer! Over 2 million sold and in use.  Read on and find out why this machine is, and has been so popular.  Find out why the VacUpack is the favorite home style vacuum packer for the "Serious Vacuum Packaging users".  *


Watch all the Video's for a Full Demonstration of the VacUpack! 
*
Read on to see why so many people love this machine and it's outstanding features. *


#1 Feature: The VacUpack is *not* a disposable vacuum sealer. All parts and service is easily available, if needed, many years down the road. 

*THE PUMP: The housing is heavy-duty injection-molded ABS. The vacuum pump produces up to 25 HG (inches of mercury on a vacuum gauge). It's nylon piston construction reduces friction, requires no lubrication and is not susceptible to corrosion or moisture. The piston pump is less likely to fail than the more complex diaphragm-type and evacuates a higher volume of air. The other big difference between this and the channel/diaphragm is this one is designed to pump liquid, which may simply be washed out by pumping water into the machine over the sink. This will simply break the national brand name machines. *
*The VacUpack is the only home style vacuum packer that will allow you to fully disinfect and clean the pump.  *
*Notice in the videos or pictures of other vacuum packer/sealers the demonstrators will never show you a bag with "Water" or any wet material being pulled out of the bag and into the machine.  Why?  Because wet, water, juice, slim, blood, sauce, soup, ect will burn out the pump. The demonstrator or "actor" in the video will only show you dry, smoked, solid products to vacuum. Yet all external models (bag is outside the machine) will draw air and then liquid as atmospheric pressure pushes on the outside of the bag. The bigger the pump, the faster the water will flow out of the bag, the harder it is to stop and control.  There is no way to get away from water being pulled from the bag, unless you live on the MOON! As you are looking for a machine keep this tip in your thoughts, we feel this is pretty interesting.  It is not uncommon to see this very important piece of information not being demonstrated to you.  The true fact is about 80% of the vacuum packing you are going to do is very wet!  There is alot of hype behind these products, that is all in the course of sales.  But what they don't tell you is what you need to be looking for.   Our video shows you exactly how to seal a wet bag and how to clean the machine with out any worry! *
*THE HEAT BAR: The sealing time is adjustable. A solid steel heat bar with commercial grade nylon heat tape. This heat bar allows for mutiple heat cycles to ensure that the wet sloppy bag is sealed completly 100% of the time "no leaky wet bags".  We believe this is the absolute finest and most durable heat bar manufactured in a home style unit. *
*CUTTING BLADE & BAG STORAGE: It has a one-way cutting blade for quickly making custom sized and sealed bags via it’s self-contained bag roll storage compartment. *
*OPERATING FUNCTIONS: A dual-action operating lever controls the vacuum and sealing operation. Just one lever, no complex buttons this leaves you in control! The vacuum indicator gauge allows you to draw a minimum or maximum vacuum. Stop and seal at any time! Don't smash your bread or pack it as tight as you like, you choose! It vacuums and seals a 11.5 by 16-inch bag in less than 30 seconds. Seals 25-35 or as much as 65 small bags before a cooling off period is needed. Beware of machines that may cost less but only seal 1-5 bags before they must be cooled down! *
*WEIGHT & SIZE:* *The vacuum sealer weighs 9 pounds, is 19 inches long, 4.5 inches high and is 6.5 inches deep. *
*BAGS: We are currently offering the NEW 4 mil VacUpack Rolls, bags but as you read earlier you may use many brands. Bag material is made of PET, a low density polyethylene and nylon. This multi-layer laminate material is impervious to odor penetration and is bug proof. Bags are freezable, boilable, microwavable, washable, reusable and provide full food visibility.*

* The VacUpack is compatable with most brands of textured vacuum sealing materials, it is bag friendly, and functions perfectly from one brand to another. Never get stuck buying one brand of bags. The VacUpack will draw a vacuum and seal Foodsaver, Deni, Rival, Vacstrip, Prego or many other brands of bags. The VacUpack has offered this feature for 25 years. This is one of the many reasons this sealer beats other home style vacuum sealers hands down!! *

*The Vacupack sells for $325.99 MSRP  included in the unit, large jar sealer with hose, 3 rolls, one 6"x20' one 8"x20' and one 11.5"x20' and instruction manual.*


With Free Shipping in the USA!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2009)

Never heard of them...


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks ok from a quick look.  Kinda pricey.  As far as a moisture problem, I just partially freeze anythin that is juicy then vac seal it.

My next one will be a commercial unit, but them run bout $1400.  But, I'm doin alota stuff to.

I've had really good luck with Food Saver.  I get my bags from Fleet Farm an they work really well an lots cheaper then the Food Saver bags.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

The food saver rulz


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm pretty ghetto.  I use the Ziplock hand pump vacuum bags.  But they work great for my needs.


----------



## cheech (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw this unit at the local butcher supply store. VERY nice unit. The bags are less expensive. From the demo at the store it does and will do a much better job than the Food Saver, and I am a huge Food Saver fan. The only down side that I saw (and the reason that I do not own one) is the price tag, better stated I would not get enough value to off set the cost.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 8, 2009)

You use the "Hand Pump" huh?????



Sorry Dude, I just could not resist!!!!


----------



## hounds51 (Nov 8, 2009)

I found this on a web site I think this is more affordable. There is an interesting story about these units. They were once part of the Food saver division, but when foodsaver sold out these people left and formed this PMG group. They still have the orginal design patients on the piston pump system. 
http://www.pmgquality.com/productCat90500.ctlg


----------



## desertlites (Nov 9, 2009)

my brother has been through 2 food savers in the last 10 or so years-he just got 1 of these after much research-the best out there he thinks-he so far loves it.


----------



## warthog (Nov 9, 2009)

We have been very happy with our food saver purchased from Costco. Just started looking for lower cost supplies.


----------



## erain (Nov 9, 2009)

i have used foodsavers for a long time... and well they introduced me to vacpacking and i would never go back... however they did this at an extreme cost to me and i am sure many other people. they make a good product for casual users. but if you are a heavy user, like a couple elk and deer, a few cooler loads a salmon a year. how do you prefreeze that amount??? and even if i had the freezer space to do so why would i want to handle twice??? like i said, for the avg joe they prolly ok... i know i have given them fair shot, even kept paper towels in channel to try and catch any moisture... but never fail you get the machine out to bag up a couple deer or something for you and the brother in law and at the most inoportune time it dont work. so you got to hop in the truck and run to store and buy another. the foodsaver company will not sell you a pump, the only thing they will offer you is a refurb... but that dont get your stuff in the freezer today does it? like i said i have given them a chance. note the top two are both pro models, the bottom two are both defective pumps, the two pros one has bad pump and the other has bad controls(thinking of someday making a good one from this unit and use for dry ingreds only or something...)


and then i got this around four years ago... you can actually suck water through the pump to rinse it out and not hurt a thing. the other thing is any part is available to the home user to self install. so far the lil razor for cutting the bags came apart, prolly my fault. sent a new one no charge. IMHO for the few dollars more if you really plan on using it, you will be saving money in the not so long run.


and i know theres alot of you all who think the foodsaver is the greatest thing and for you it may be. but for the hard core users, well maybe think abit  before spending your hard earned cash, there is an alternative.


----------



## hounds51 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well my wife and I do a lot of fishin on the Chessey and catch a lot of croakers for smokin. I really think I will need something that will run if water accidently gets into the pump. So far we have been lucky. I think I need to save my pennies for a VacUpack


----------



## bobsim (Nov 9, 2009)

I have to chime in with a thumbs up to Vac Master. Mine is about eight years old and not a single issue. I was going through at least two Foodsavers a year. They're great folks and would rebuild them for free but in the mean time (3-4 weeks) I was out of luck.
  This unit was bought from Cabellas for around $400., I haven't found a bag that won't work in it yet and there are controls for suction and heating element. 
  They may have been discontinued, I couldn't find a picture online. She won't win any ribbons for pretty, but...well, you guys know!!


----------



## hounds51 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is Some interesting history of these machines


*History of Home Style Vacuum Packers Part 1*


This guide was written to give you the consumer some background on the Home-style Vacuum Packers. Where they originated and some vital information you should take into consideration before buying a home style Vacuum Packer.  It will break down into categories, so you can read what interests you and what your focus on a particular area of question might be.
Home Style Vacuum Packers:
_*How and when they began:*_
In 1984 a gentleman named Hans Christian, developed the first home-style vacuum packer. He called it the Foodsaver.  The corporation was the Tilia Corporation. 
Professional Marketing Group was at that time heavily involved with sales of Oster Commercial Blenders and Dehydrators.  Hans Christian and his partner Bob Warden approached PMG and enlisted them to be the first to sell his new product.  Within a few short years the product was a huge success.  The original machine was a nozzle-style.  New comers to the industry have adapted the name "snorkel" to this type of vacuum packer.  The nozzle-style now called VacUpack machine was bullet proof. It was literally designed to compete with the commercial chamber-style machines that had been out since the 1940's but for a home user.  Hans and his engineers put extensive thought into the development of this vacuum packer. Still today 22 years later this machine can be found in excellent working condition in many homes.  This same nozzle-style machine is still sold today the VacUpack and has proven the engineering is still superior to any of the new models produced and sold.  The drawbacks Professional Marketing Group found for store shelf retail with this machine is people do not clean their machines.  They leave food and debris in the pump and nozzle. This is a simple problem to fix but surprisingly difficult to get people to do?  See article on “Cleaning and Maintenance”.
_*The Second Generation of Home Style Vacuum Packers:*_
In 1990 the original Tilia Corporation had a "designer" developed a new machine this machine was not developed by the original "engineers".  This new stylish machine was called a channel- style machine.  This channel-style machine was quickly put into retail locations.  The machine was easier to clean, and simpler to lay the bag into the channel.  This style of machine is still today the most popular style of machine, on the retail market, manufactured in many versions, under different names.  But they are all still the same "style" with the same inherit problems.  This style requires very little explanation to operate, easy to see food and debris, thus lending it's self visually in need of cleaning.  The drawbacks of the channel-style machines are they over heat very fast. As a result of the over heating it is not as consistent with the amount of air drawn from the bag.  This problem still exists in all manufactures of this channel- style machine on the market still today.  To put it simply the design of the channel-style machine is not a high production machine. The channel-style machines are not able to rival the smaller chamber style machines. The original nozzle style machine now the VacUpack is still the hardest working longest lasting little machine built for home use.  The development of the channel-style machine the simplicity problem was solved. The Tilia Corporation was able to secure a wide range of retail outlets. This was also very easy as there was absolutely no competition at that time. What followed was a mass production and sales.   
_*The Corporation's First Sell Out:*_
In 1993 the Tilia Foodsaver Corporation original founders sold. The Tilia Corporation has been sold multiple times since then.  The original machines both nozzle-style and channel-style were built in Italy .  These machines in good working order still have a decent resale value.  They are quite highly sot after and are a gem to find.  There is an independent web site not run by Tilia to repair these old machines. http://www.pmgquality.com  The new owners of Tilia Foodsaver quit supplying parts for repair center in 1993 when they moved all production of machines from Italy to the Orient.  
_*Manufacturing and Repair Parts: 
*_
In today's market there are many players manufacturing and marketing vacuum packaging and sealing machines.  Most home style machines now a day are produced in the Orient.  Production in the Orient offers less expensive labor but also for reasons of less costly regulations in productions.  Be this good or bad this is a huge controversy that I care not to get into with this information page.  Nonetheless there are differences in current quality.  A product can be made anywhere in the world with quality parts or cheap disposable parts.  It is not the origin of the product but the intent of the manufacturing company the quality they order to be manufactured.  I have products from the Orient that are superb high quality items that last years.  I have also purchased products from the same region that break and are in the garbage in just a few uses.  This same goes for USA , Italian, German, and all other countries that manufacture products.  Getting parts for these vacuum packaging machines is not hard it is just up to the repair companies to stock them.  Working with a company that repairs the products they sell will enable you to get parts easily no matter where they are manufactured.  Purchasing from Internet sites that only drop ship and do not service what they sell directly, can leave you stranded when you need servicing.  These types of Internet sites selling products cheap sets you up for paying inflated repair rates from the factory repair center. My thoughts when I purchase: "No parts, No in-house repairs, No sale" Most people would not buy a new car that could not be fixed at the location it was purchased from! Why buy any mechanical item that cannot be fixed where it was originally bought.
So the question comes how do I know if a product is top quality or not? Ask yourself, are you purchasing a product and you can return it for a new one, or a full refund after a year of use?  This is a great clue: You are buying a lot of hype and very little quality!  Remember it is not the store that gives you a refund or exchange it is ultimately the manufacture that stands behind their products.  In order to offer you this type of supposed value the cost of that exchange is factored into the manufacturing of your product.  A company that can offer this has very low cost of goods.  There is a thought in manufacturing to put a lot of cheap product on the market and hope a percentage will stick.  Lots of time and energy goes into color, advertising, presentation of the product but very little into the actual product it's self.  All in hopes you will not use it much and it will last just long enough to pass their exchange refund warranty.  With most people that is just what happens, or with our busy lives it is too much hassle to send it back to get an RA number.  So you are now prime to buy their new version, as they do not fix your old machine of just last year, past it's warranty.


----------



## hounds51 (Nov 10, 2009)

PART 2

_*The Core Issues You Really Need To Know:*_
Vacuum packers/sealers unlike other small kitchen appliances are simple in nature.  Vacuum Packers or as the new comers say Vacuum Sealers have a pump that pulls or moves air, a transformer that runs a heat-sealing bar, this varies widely with each vacuum packing machine.  A large pump and transformer to run a heavy-duty heat bar is the expensive part of the machine.  But you don't see that, what you see is pretty packaging.  That is packaging is what mass production is hoping will attract you to buy from them. They hope you are swoon by their wonderful advertising and don't look at their actual products abilities or durability.  Since the original two versions came onto the market in the 80's and early 90's there have been no other improvements on performance.  Remember the "design" has not changed only the cosmetic appearances, extra bells and whistles and automation.  The original Foodsaver now the VacUpack started out with a very heavy-duty pump, transformer and steel hear bar. In the move for mass production and cheaper prices these features were removed in the channel-style vacuum sealers.  They can only be found today in the original nozzle style machine the VacUpack.  Vacuum sealers on the retail market today all have lightweight operation parts.  The manufactures of the retail machines do produce every year or so "New Styles" "New Looks" New Packaging" Featuring the same old light weight operating parts.  The less expensive the manufactures produce the vacuum sealers the better the sales.  The unknowing consumer expects their vacuum packing purchase to last 5-7 years minimum. The retail manufacture is producing a product that will be obsolete with in 1-2 years resulting in the consumer repurchasing a new machine.
As Americans insist on cheaper prices the quality is becoming cheaper also.  Telling you that paying more is going to get you a better machine would not be accurate.  Instead be armed with the information of mass marketing, and the three quality parts of a home-style vacuum packer that you must have. 1) A large pump that pulls at least 23 hg prefer 26 hg:  2) Large transformers to allow enough electrical current to operate the heat bar to seal a wet bag each and every bag:  3) A solid heat bar of steel or aluminum for wet sealing: If a machine you are thinking of buying does not seal a bag when it is wet.  And all kinds of excuses are made as to why but "buy it anyway".  Run the other way! Do not buy a machine that cannot seal a wet bag at least 30 to 60 times in a row.  It takes a bigger pump, heat bar and transformer to seal wet items.  This gives you better sealing and much better vacuuming with the large pump.  The cheapened models no matter the manufacture have taken this feature out of the machines. They are thus disposable machines not worth your money, and remember the design issues. Channel Style vacuum packers are slow production machines, they require cooling off periods, however easy to clean and load the bag.  This style of machine is found in most retail outlets, by several manufactures.
The VacUpack, nozzle-style machines require someone to clean them! The benefits of a nozzle-style vacuum packer are: They tend to run three to five times longer, than the channel style vacuum sealers before over heating. The VacUpack pulls a 26 hg vacuum, consistently and will seal a bag with wet of viscous material in it each and every time. Nozzle-style vacuum sealers like the VacUpack vacuum packers are still the most durable home-style vacuum packer built. The VacUpack Nozzle-style machine is usually found in commercial outlets, such as Restaurant supply, the many Internet sites or at some Fairs, or Expo Shows such as Sportsmen Show. These machines are a harder to find but worth the effort.  Some links are provided for your assistance


----------



## rivet (Nov 10, 2009)

Apparently I have one of these. It was given to us by my in-laws a couple years back. They bought it about 15-18 years ago and is still in it's original box and has original paperwork from the place they bought it from in Alaska.

The handbook states Tilia Corporation. The name imprinted on the unit itself is  VACUSAVE, but the model is billed as and referred to in the book as "commercial grade". It has a jar vacuum feature attachment kit with it, though I've never used it and don't think I want to.

The bags that were given to us all have TILIA embossed in them every so many inches, so they are original supplies too. Have a brand new box and several rolls of various sizes too.

Anyway it is a heavy duty machine that is easily cleanable. Interesting thread here and nice to know what we've got.


----------



## erain (Nov 12, 2009)

i believe you have one of the early models built by tilia, before they cheapened them up. it should be exactly the same thing as the vac u pak. you have a good machine there john.


----------



## rivet (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info erain, appreciate that! Yes, it is heavy duty and the unit itself weighs a good 15 lbs easy. Looking at it more closely since the thread started, plus the results my in-laws and we got, it's definitely going to just about outlast us too


----------



## capt dan (Nov 14, 2009)

My foodsaver is finally on its last leg, so I am looking in to a replacement. I need one that will last at least 5-10 yrs, or at least be worth fixing. Alot of the Chineese  junk aint worth fixing, and most of it can't be fixed very reasonably.

Lookin real hard  at these  VacUpack units.


----------



## marty catka (Nov 29, 2009)

Good information here.  Having just bought a Food Saver, I will keep this unit in mind when the time comes to replace.  Hopefully it won't be for some time.  Love this site as I have learned so much here.  Thanks to all for their contributions!


----------



## txbigred (Nov 29, 2009)

Get some 1/2 gallon canning jars and you can use them for vacuum storing flour, rice and such. also good for vacuum marinating meat.

Dave


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 30, 2009)

There's a "Dry Bag" system for dry-aging beef, and it uses a snorkel-type vacuum sealer by Sinbo. It does stipulate that you not get liquids in the unit. The whole thing, with drybags and sealer and extra heat element, is less than $150 shipped.

Y'all have given me something to think about. Do I go for the Sinbo system - being very careful to always pre-freeze (thanks travcoman45) whatever I want to freeze for long periods? Or do I find a Vac-u-Pak at 3x the price, and have to deal with cleaning it?


----------



## erain (Dec 1, 2009)

looking at that "sinbo" system... again the machine cant handle any h2o and if you ck out the thread on it...
http://drybagsteak.com/drybag-steak-...structions.php

you need to make 3 seals to seal one end of a bag. sounds like alot of hassle. 

*Drybag Steak Sealing Instructions*



_





_
_




_


----------



## txbigred (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the Sinbo and use it for vacuuming sausage and dry goods. The reason I got the Sinbo is because it uses regular commercial vacuum bags. Bags cost .05$ vs .50$, anything wet, forget it. I also have a regular vacuum sealer for other things.

Dave


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 2, 2009)

It sounds that way to my wife too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm trying to balance the whole picture. First off, if you can't get liquid in most of these devices then you can't extract all the air - in which case you might as well just use Ziplocs. The alternative, pre-freezing, seems too much work to my wife.

And if you go for the old Tilia-type machine, you have to keep it very clean! Else you'll be sealing old bacteria into every package. Which means, once again, that letting liquid get inside is problematic.


For my part, I'm willing to pre-freeze and then do the triple seal... so the Sinbo would work. Good food is worth saving properly. And if I don't go that route, I'll simply stay with my current vacu-seal method: Ziploc and straw, and continue to buy my dry-aged beef at the local butcher.


----------



## erain (Dec 2, 2009)

dang i hate to do this to ya... but would have to agree with your wife too. dont know how much vac sealing you do but if you do as much as me... i mean i just dont have room to prefreeze a couple hundred pounds of meat. the nozzle cleanup on the vmachines is a breeze. if you really are worried about bacteria, the sinbo is the only unit that i have seen where the nozzle enters the actual vacum side of the bag, ie same as the product... old tilias and v u p nozzle remains on waste side of seal.


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 3, 2009)

I totally agree with erain these units are extreamly easy to clean and almost anyone with a high school education can repair them. I bought mine used on E-Bay for about $150 bucks. Mine needed a good cleaning New gaskets and a new bag cutter, all for an additional $30 bucks. These units are very easy to clean, as all you do is put some water with some antibiotic dish cleaner in it, and litterly suck it thru the Vacupack. Don't try that with a food saver. Here is the site that tells you how to trouble shoot and fix the Vacupack. http://web.iwebcenters.com/professio...ng/Nozzel.ivnu I couldn't find a site or parts for the channel type Foodsaver. I think the old addage Pay me now, or pay me later seems to well fit this machine. I found out that my new/old vacupack was used for a commercial type venture, and that the former owners gave up on it only because they didn't know how to service it.
Anyone who gets one of these will not be sorry, they will last a lifetime if treated properly. Also you wont have to pre freeze to vacumme seal your fresh fish or meat. *Important !!!!!!! remember this unit is the snorkel type, and not the channel. *Here is a web site on trouble shooting and repair, that all can be done from at home. CHeck this out!!!!
http://web.iwebcenters.com/professio...ng/Nozzel.ivnu
These units can be found used on E-Bay, just remember that you are looking for the snorkel type, and not the channel type. 
Thanks Dennis
*P.S. I don't own stock in this company, but I wished I did!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 3, 2009)

By the way here is a very informative video of the Vacupac

http://vacupack.com/


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bought the battery powered Reynolds Handi-vac over a year ago and could not be more pleased with it.

Found a great deal on the bags and bought a bunch but you can reuse the bags. Works great and I can not find a difference between what I have frozen with the Handi-vac and what a friend froze with an expensive vac sealer.

BTW I paid $15 for the vac and some bags and it's still on the original batteries. 

Highly Recommended for the home user - if you are vac-sealing an entire side of beef then you would need a more expensive sealer.


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 4, 2009)

But the moment you put meat in the bag, that meat is (in theory) touching the 'waste' side too on the way in.
The wife is actually kinda ticked at me over this thing. Originally she saw it as a simple & inexpensive gift she could assign to her Mom, but now - because I'm doing my research as always - it's evolved into much more than that


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 5, 2009)

erain I am trying to figure out how you think the vacupack could contaminate the food side of the bag, when you put the product in first, then place bag on snorkel, which when in the sealing process is on the opposite side of product, and on the product side all that happens there is pure vac. How can you contaminate when your totally sucking the air out and then sealing????


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm just a tad more ghetto than You Dude. I use regular ziplocs. You fill the sink with water and gently lower the bag so the water pressure pushes all the air out of the bag. Carefully zip up making sure not to let any water leak into the bag. Works pretty well.


----------



## capt dan (Dec 6, 2009)

well like I said a couple weeks ago  the foodsaver was on its last leg. Upon further research and some good info from Erain, I decided to buy the VacUpack. It is a bit larger than the foodsaver, but I love it. It does a great job, has a much better vacuum pump , and the heat seal is about twice as wide. It takes a little getting used to the snorkel part of it. I am  confident that this unit will  be the last one I should need to purchase.

This thread has been very helpfull as well as Erain to help me make up my mind. Lotsa good info for sure.


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats Capt Dan, I don't think you will be sorry. I just finished rebuilding mine with 2 new gaskets and a new bag cutter. Got mine very (hard) used and now she works like new. In fact I put a foodsaver and two bags with empty 12oz soda cans in them. Fired up the vacupack and 1 totally crushed can. Did the same, and only half crushed with the foodsaver. I do have to agree that the snorkel vs channel takes some getting used to, but a very small price to pay for a food packer that will last you a lifetime.
Dennis


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Got mine for Xmas. The good one with the snorkel, that can handle liquids... Used it already. It's awesome.


----------



## erain (Dec 28, 2009)

51... i do not think the vackupack could contaminate the bag...you have it twisted, it was the sinbo unit i was reffering to as more likely to being able to spread contaminants. it is by shere contact that the sinbo could introduce contaminats inside the bag, ck out the operating instructions of the sinbo unit... i did and all i am saying is the sinbo, the nozzle is on the product side of the bag, it is different than the others and the nozzle extends into the bag on the product side, then is retracted to complete the seal. so if there are any contaminants on the nozzle then you could be introducing them into the bag, on the Vmachine the nozzle does not enter the product side of the bag and it would be highly unlikly that contamination would get into the bag as you are pulling a vacum.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 27, 2010)

First of all this is a great thread with lots of information.  My rival seal a meal is going strong, but I am already starting research for its eventual demise and had a questions.

The vacupack machine still must use the channeled bags correct?  If not that will definitely be my choice but I think that it needs a channel bag. I have been looking at the sinbo and think I am leaning that way.  Its cheaper to begin with, and with the amount of things I am starting to seal the money savings would be huge.  95% of what I do is dry or dry enough to not cause a problem, and I could prefreeze the other 5% I think with no problem.

Anyone out there have a positive review for the sinbo?  Are they good? are they junk?  or do I have to buy one first to find out?


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought I was the only seal-a-meal user here until I looked up. ^^^


----------



## john3198 (Jan 28, 2010)

My 2 cents wirth........

I never had a vacuum sealer until now, so my experience base is not a broad as many of you. After reviewing this thread and others, I decided to buy a VacUPack. I have used it a lot over the last week or two and have been totally pleased with how well and simply it works. 

As others have said, even if you suck fluids into it, it is easy to clean. 

I wouldn't go any other way.


----------



## txbigred (Jan 28, 2010)

I use the Simbo to package my sausage, because I couldn't afford to use the channel bags with the amount that I package. I still use the channel bags for some things, but at $.05 vs $.50 x 50-100 bags a time makes a big difference.  I have been using it for at least 10 years. I also have an impulse sealer to add an extra wide seal to the bag....works for me.

DAve


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you very much...that answers my question.  Points for you!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 4, 2010)

Same here, bought one in the fall and absolutely love it. If you buy the  bags from the VacUpak place they are alot cheaper than the  50 cents each.


----------



## wingrider1 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the great information. I began the process of looking for a way to save leftovers. I also wanted to purchase bulk meat from the superstores. This began the search for vacuum sealing. I have spent the last couple of weeks also reading this post. As a result I ordered the vacupac estimated delivery date the 10th. Thanks hound 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the post. Something new to learn can't wait.


----------



## hounds51 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks All for the great reviews. I wished I could take credit for designing this machine, but all I can do is take credit for promoting the product. I do not get anything out of this, other than seeing some happy faces. Kinda reminds me of Christmas when kids get what they want.
Also with the Vacupack. you can use any type bag which is compatable with the Foodsaver, which means all channel bags should work. There are some good deals on E-Bay for bulk bag material.


----------



## willpaddle4food (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi

  Perhaps you can help me.  I just got a Vacusave Commercial by Tilia but it comes with no instructions at all.  Does it need special bags?  Any tips at all would be appreciated.

Mark


----------

